# Palomar Challenge, Saturday June 19th.



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Info here:

http://www.julianactive.com/Palomar challenge.htm


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*money on*

Prenzlow


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Drew Peterson?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Watch for kid named Devan Dunne


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

*Results now up*

For results go here: http://www.julianactive.com/Palomar Challenge 2010 results.htm


----------

